# Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

					Zum Launch der Geforce GTX 660 Ti haben sich die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware zusammengesetzt und einen neuen Komplett-PC mit dieser neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte konfiguriert. Gebaut und verkauft wird der Rechner von Alternate.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*


----------



## x^2 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

..die 70€ Aufpreis zum Alten nur aufgrund des Gehäuses sind aber happig 

Wie wäre es mit etwas Weihnachtsrabatt auf eure PC's?  
der X-MAS PC von Alternate macht's vor ^^


----------



## lalaker (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Also ein NT ohne Sleeves für die Kabel passt aber überhaupt nicht zu diesem PC


----------



## Lancer. (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Wird Windows 8 schon vorinstalliert oder wird die DVD beigelegt, damit man selber installieren kann ? Weil wen die PCs mit OEM Windows 8 ausgeliefert werden wird das umtauschen vom Hardwarekomponenten eine Tortur.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Wird Windows 8 schon vorinstalliert oder wird die DVD beigelegt, damit man selber installieren kann ? Weil wen die PCs mit OEM Windows 8 ausgeliefert werden wird das umtauschen vom Hardwarekomponenten eine Tortur.


 
Click PC Games Hardware High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 W8-64 OEM Windows 8, somit vorinstalliert


----------



## Willforce (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Wahnsinnspreis! 
Und das Mainboard ist ja der Überflieger!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



criss vaguhn schrieb:


> Click PC Games Hardware High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 W8-64 OEM Windows 8, somit vorinstalliert


 
Alternativ kann man den PC auch ohne Betriebssystem kaufen und sich das Windows als Retail-Box mitbestellen/Warenkorb legen, wenn man das lieber möchte.


----------



## 256bit (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Soo,hab meinen pcgh-high-pc gtx660ti edition v2 bekommen.Erste Entäuschung: Hier ist NICHT! das Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition verbaut,sondern nur das normale Gehäuse! Die Lüfteröffnungen seitlich und oben wurden nur verklebt bzw verschraubt! Sieht ja mal unschön aus! Also Sorry Jungs,so hab ich das nicht bestellt,was soll das? Zudem ist das normale Gehäuse billiger,ich bezahlte aber das  PCGH Edition Gehäuse das teurer ist. Vor allem das mit den von aussen sichtbaren Lüftergittern passt mir gar nicht,ich wollte ein geschlossenes Gehäuse,so wie es auch auf den Bildern dargestellt wird! Weisse Lüfter und ein angeklebtes PCGH Emblem sind das nächste Ärgernis,wenn auch nicht so schlimm. So ein Schmarrn,was soll das?


gruß 256bit


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



256bit schrieb:


> Soo,hab meinen pcgh-high-pc gtx660ti edition v2 bekommen.Erste Entäuschung: Hier ist NICHT! das Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition verbaut,sondern nur das normale Gehäuse! Die Lüfteröffnungen seitlich und oben wurden nur verklebt bzw verschraubt! Sieht ja mal unschön aus! Also Sorry Jungs,so hab ich das nicht bestellt,was soll das? Zudem ist das normale Gehäuse billiger,ich bezahlte aber das PCGH Edition Gehäuse das teurer ist. Vor allem das mit den von aussen sichtbaren Lüftergittern passt mir gar nicht,ich wollte ein geschlossenes Gehäuse,so wie es auch auf den Bildern dargestellt wird! Weisse Lüfter und ein angeklebtes PCGH Emblem sind das nächste Ärgernis,wenn auch nicht so schlimm. So ein Schmarrn,was soll das?
> 
> 
> gruß 256bit




vielleicht erstmal den Alternate-Support kontaktieren bevor du hier meckerst bzw. noch alte version bestellt? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Redakteure nebenbei noch die PCGH Computer in Heimarbeit zusammenschrauben...


----------



## 256bit (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Sorry,aber was du "glaubst" interresiert mich nicht.Hier ist nunmal der Thread von diesem PC,ich "meckere"  hier nicht,sondern schreibe meinen Ersteindruck nieder.Es wurde ganz klar das falsche Gehäuse (das Original) verbaut,das kann nicht im Sinne von PCGH sein.Schließlich werben sie ja mit der PCGH Variante und lassen es sich mit Aufpreis bezahlen! Schließlich steht im Eröffnungspost "Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt" und genau diese habe ich hier dargelegt.Was genau versteht du daran nicht?
So,nun aber wieder zurück zum PC.Habe nun alles soweit installiert,aktualisiert usw.Mein Zweiteindruck:Klasse PC!! Megaschnell,absolut laufruhig.So muss das sein! Im normalbetrieb kommt die Grafikkarte auf eine Temperatur von 26 Grad,die CPU auf 23 Grad--tolle Werte! Jetzt muss ich aber weitertesten!^^

Gruß 256bit


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

@ 256bit: Du hast Recht, es gab einen Engpass bei der PCGH-Edition vom Fractal-Gehäuse, daher wurde teilweise das normale Fractal-Gehäuse verwendet, damit der PC wieder gebaut werden konnte. Falls du aber unbedingt die PCGH-Edition willst, rate ich dir den PC gegen Kaufpreisrückerstattung zurück zu schicken. Bei weiteren Fragen bitte eine "Private Nachricht" an mich schicken.


----------



## 256bit (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Naja,zurückschicken werde ich ihn bestimmt nicht,da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht,auch wenn es für mich ein optisches Makel darstellt. Ich denke nur Alternate hätte mich informieren können (müssen) wenn sie meine Bestellung abändern,zumindest aber den Gesamtbetrag um die Differenz kürzen.So habe ich im Endeffekt 10 Euro nur für den PCGH Aufkleber bezahlt.
Seis drum, mit dem PC ansich bin ich superzufrieden,dafür ein extra Lob von mir an das gesamte PCGH Team für die gute Zusammenstellung!


Gruß 256bit


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Danke für das Lob. Ruf doch wenigstens mal bei Alternate an, da dürfte zumindest ein Gutschein drin sein.


----------



## propagandaqanda (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Hallo Leute,
also ich habe mir diesen PC bestellt und warte seit einer Woche darauf dass er kommt. Jetzt sehe ich gerade zufällig, dass Alternate auf ihrer Seite jetzt einen "660er PC" anbietet der sehr sehr ähnliche Komponenten verbaut hat wie dieser hier - für 999 Taler (mit W7). Jetzt stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage, wieso soll ich für diesen hier 180 Taler (mit W7) mehr bezahlen?! Kann mich jemand aufklären ? (Hier der Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/theme/5166)
Gruß und danke
Panda


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



propagandaqanda schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> also ich habe mir diesen PC bestellt und warte seit einer Woche darauf dass er kommt. Jetzt sehe ich gerade zufällig, dass Alternate auf ihrer Seite jetzt einen "660er PC" anbietet der sehr sehr ähnliche Komponenten verbaut hat wie dieser hier - für 999 Taler (mit W7). Jetzt stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage, wieso soll ich für diesen hier 180 Taler (mit W7) mehr bezahlen?! Kann mich jemand aufklären ? (Hier der Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/theme/5166)
> Gruß und danke
> Panda


 
Bis auf Grafikkarte und CPU sind die Rechner kaum vergleichbar. Der PCGH-PC verwendet ein deutlich hochwertigeres Gehäuse, verfügt über ein leiseres Netzteil und einen besseren und leiseren Kühler. Wenn dir also Optik und Geräuschpegel nicht egal sind, bist du mit dem PCGH-PC besser aufgehoben.


----------



## propagandaqanda (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Hey danke für die Antwort . Ja jetzt wo ich ihn hier stehen habe muss ich sagen der Kühler ist wirklich angenehm leise. Am lautesten scheint die Grafikkarte zu sein.


----------



## DeepFrozen (30. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Hallo PCGH.
Ist das PCGH Logo auf dem Fractal R4 verklebt oder ist es direkt mit dem Gehaeuse verbunden ? Da ich ja am liebsten selber bastel und nicht so auf Fertig-PCs stehe, wollte ich mal bei euch anfragen ob man das PCGH Logo/Gehaeuse auch einzeln erwerben kann. Als Fan von eurer Zeitschrift wuerde ich mich freuen wenn das machbar waere.

Gruß und frohe Ostern


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



DeepFrozen schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH.
> Ist das PCGH Logo auf dem Fractal R4 verklebt oder ist es direkt mit dem Gehaeuse verbunden ? Da ich ja am liebsten selber bastel und nicht so auf Fertig-PCs stehe, wollte ich mal bei euch anfragen ob man das PCGH Logo/Gehaeuse auch einzeln erwerben kann. Als Fan von eurer Zeitschrift wuerde ich mich freuen wenn das machbar waere.
> 
> Gruß und frohe Ostern


 
Hi,

wenn das Gehäuse einzeln gekauft wird, liegt das Logo nur im Lieferumfang und jeder kann selbst bestimmen wo und ob er das Logo anbringt. Verfügbar bei: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, Gehäuse


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Warum gibt es bei den höherpreisigen PCGH-PCs eigentlich keine Version mit einer Radeon-Grafikkarte?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es bei den höherpreisigen PCGH-PCs eigentlich keine Version mit einer Radeon-Grafikkarte?


 
Die Frage wurde schon so oft gestellt und schon so oft beantwortet


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es bei den höherpreisigen PCGH-PCs eigentlich keine Version mit einer Radeon-Grafikkarte?


 
Anscheinend keine große Nachfrage.


----------



## Trefoil80 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde schon so oft gestellt und schon so oft beantwortet


 
Tja, die Antwort ging an mir vorbei...

Wirklich so geringe Nachfrage, wie Mr. Speed andeutet? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

Ist aber leider so... einfach mal googeln


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]*

PS.: In den aktuellen Suchcharts bei Geizhals sind unter den Grafikkarten-Top 10 8x AMD und nur 2x nVidia vertreten...

Sicher, dass ihr wisst, was die Masse haben möchte? Oder soll mit der "Marke" nVidia die Kundschaft herangelockt werden, obwohl AMDs Grafikkarten gleich auf oder gar besser sind?
Warum ist im PCGH-Graka-Index die HD7970 GHz-Edition mehr als 5% (100%=Titan) vor der GTX680, obwohl die Karte 40 EUR günstiger ist?


----------

